

Google has stopped solving user problems & started solving their own. - msomers
http://behindcompanies.com/2012/04/google-and-the-me-too-fallacy/

======
AznHisoka
I wasn't even compelled to read what Google Drive was all about.

~~~
msomers
Completely agree, and I think that's most people's sentiment. Dropbox has
solved my problem enough that 5% improvement isn't worth the time of checking
it out.

------
niggger
Google's strategy is between their leadership, their employees, and their
shareholders. As a user, I think their products (the ones I use) are as good
as they have ever been. I don't really have a need for this cloud-drive thing,
but I also don't understand why I should be upset that they released it.

~~~
msomers
It's not about being upset, it's about the view that they are losing their
edge in building new, interesting stuff. They are not solving user problems,
they're just copycat products.

To become a long-lasting company, you have to be able to build the "next big
thing".

